# SONY DVD RW DRU-800A - a review



## hcp006sl (Aug 7, 2005)

*Test Result 1:*
*Disc Media used:* DVD-ROM
Specification of the DVD used: It is FC4 DVD - the one comes with it magz July 2005 (vol 3 issue 5) [Type: CAV]

Seek Times 
*Random*               99 ms	
*1/3*                      205 ms	
*Full*                      456 ms	

CPU Usage 
*1X*                       74 %	
*2X*                       11 %	
*4X*                       20 %	
*8X*                       n/a	

Interface 
*Burst Rate*            37.96 MB/sec	

Spin Up/Down Times 
*Spin Up Time*        2.27 sec	
*Spin Down Time*    3.31 sec	

Load/Eject Times 
*Load Time*             1.17 sec	
*Eject Time*             0.96 sec	
*Recognition Time*	 13.43 sec


*Test Result 2:*
*Disc Media used:* Data CD
Specification of the CD used: HP CD-R (in Jewel case) - WindowsXP x64 backup copy (Type: CAV)

Seek Times 
*Random*                         122 ms	
*1/3*	                            150 ms
*Full*                                226 ms	

CPU Usage 
*1X*                                 1 %	
*2X*                                 2 %
*4X*                                 5 %	
*8X*                                 7 %	

Interface
*Burst Rate*                      32.77 MB/sec	

Spin Up/Down Times
*Spin Up Time*                  3.31 sec	
*Spin Down Time*              3.27 sec	

Load/Eject Times
*Load Time*                       1.17 sec	
*Eject Time*                       0.96 sec	
*Recognition Time*             24.87 sec

- How much are you satisfied with these results? I'm not.

General Information 
*Operating System*	Windows XP 	
*Drive*	SONY DVD RW DRU-800A 	
*Firmware Version* KY03
*Software used:* Nero CD-DVD Speed 4.00


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 7, 2005)

My choice NEC ND-3540A


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

we r all not satisfied even if we have 200x burners arent we ?

I like the Sony DVD rw a lot and i m satisfied with its performance...


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 7, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> we r all not satisfied even if we have 200x burners arent we ?
> 
> I like the Sony DVD rw a lot and i m satisfied with its performance...


It is not a matter of speed. The seek time, Recognition Time for CD/DVD, Spin Up/Down Times are very poor and unexpected from a reputed company like Sony.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

k , but how do those stats matter for burnin dvds???


----------



## siriusb (Aug 7, 2005)

I know what you are saying. I've posted about the pathetic recognition time too. I get around 12 or 13 seconds recognition times with my DRU 800A. Asus drive got good reviews and it is supposed to use the cpu less too.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 7, 2005)

hcp006sl said:
			
		

> The seek time, Recognition Time for CD/DVD, Spin Up/Down Times are very poor and unexpected from a reputed company like Sony.



Sony's are rebadged Liteons. Sony DRU-800A == Liteon SOHW 1693S.

You're running old firmware. KY04 is out. See link below.



			
				hcp006sl said:
			
		

> CPU Usage
> *1X*                       74 %
> *2X*                       11 %
> *4X*                       20 %
> *8X*                       n/a



Hint: Specify your system config when mentioning CPU usage.

Sony/Liteon firmware updates and Omnipatcher (for firmware tweaking) can be found here. *codeguys.rpc1.org/ Crossflashing (Sony<-->Liteon) is also possible as is enabling RED Led during burn (LED Fix).

Flash with  "BS0S - patched - crossflashing, multi-colored LED" firmware and post you benchmarks.

Keith


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 8, 2005)

Although I use a Sony DVD writer Ive seen many good reviews about the Benq ones.

[Edited] Forgot to add this also to it.

*www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=14084&PageId=21

This is just the conclusion of the review that the site hs performed. You can review the test information on previous pages. 

Heres the link of the Benq I was talkign about also

*www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=14268&PageId=24


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 9, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> hcp006sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then I need some time. Because, before updating I have to uninstall all CD-writing software installed.

Firmware KY04 is out - I have checked it. 
Home page: *sony.storagesupport.com/
Download link: *sony.storagesupport.com/.../800A_KY04.exe


----------



## siriusb (Aug 9, 2005)

Ah, yes, I've flashed my firmware. I am awaiting your updated review unabatedly.

But check this constantly updated review of writers. It's super cool:
*www.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=9&t=9764


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 9, 2005)

> Because, before updating I have to uninstall all CD-writing software installed.



LOL. You don' need to do that at all.

Keith


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 9, 2005)

Read the instructions carefully at *sony.storagesupport.com. More over, don't trust any firmware download from any third party website. It is called firmware and not just software.


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 9, 2005)

huh ? I havent had ne need to update my software after all the firmware upgrades I have done till date....dont see why I need to start doin it now.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Aug 9, 2005)

According to latest techtree review's on DVD writers,LG scored highest points in all the tests.
www.techtree.com


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 9, 2005)

hcp006sl said:
			
		

> Read the instructions carefully at *sony.storagesupport.com. More over, don't trust any firmware download from any third party website. It is called firmware and not just software.



It's your drive, so it's your call. Even though I don't agree with your last comment.

Make a backup of your firmware/eeprom contents using the tool available at the same site. It's good to have know how to recover from a bad flash. 

Keith


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 9, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> huh ? I havent had ne need to update my software after all the firmware upgrades I have done till date....dont see why I need to start doin it now.



I have had to do that once  I upgraded a liteon 812S to the Sony firmware and it made it into a Sony drive and Nero stopped working with it. So I installed the Sony version of Nero which stopped working with the LG CD writer then. Both same software but from different OEM's. Both liteon and Sony say they are Sony drives internally, but report as different drives externally. I had to use a modified sony firmware that said it was a liteon drive and go back to the LG nero program to get both the CD and DVD writers working since Nero.


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 12, 2005)

*Comparison between KY03 & KY04*

General Information 
Operating System: *Windows XP Home Edition (5.01.2600 Service Pack 2)* 
Drive: *SONY DVD RW DRU-800A* [IDE Pri-master 80 connector]
Software used: *Nero CD-DVD Speed 4.04*
System Info: 
CPU                  :  *AMD Athlon  64 Processor 2800+ 1800 MHz*
Bus Speed            :  *200 MHz*
Motherboard          :  *ASUSTeK 'K8N-E-Deluxe'*
BIOS                 :  *AMI 1006.008*
Memory               :  *512 MB (50ns) 400 MHz DDR (DIMM0)*
Sound                : *Realtek AC97 Audio*
Video                : *NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (128 MB)*
HDD                : *SAMSUNG 120 GB SATA-II*

Now here is a *comparison between the performance of the same drive in two different firmware - KY03 and KY04*. First I note the performance result in KY03 version of firmware. Then perform a firmware update of that drive and now again with the same set of CD-DVD I test the performance of the same drive.

*Test I: Test with DVD-ROM*
Disc Media used: DVD-ROM [Type: CAV]
Disc quality:
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/8921/sonydvdrwdru800aky04dvdromslda.png

*Seek Times*

(*KY03:*)
*Random*	112 ms	
*1/3*	120 ms	
*Full*   246 ms

(*KY04:*)
*Random*	98 ms	
*1/3*	95 ms	
*Full*  186 ms

*CPU Usage* 

(*KY03:*)
*1X*	8 %	
*2X*	11 %	
*4X*	21 %	
*8X*   n/a

(*KY04:*)
*1X*	6 %	
*2X*	12 %	
*4X*	20 %	
*8X*    n/a

*Interface* 

(*KY03:*)
*Burst Rate* 37.59 MB/sec

(*KY04:*)
*Burst Rate*  37.20 MB/sec

*Spin Up/Down Times* 

(*KY03:*)
*Spin Up Time*	2.16 sec	
*Spin Down Time*  3.31 sec

(*KY04:*)
*Spin Up Time*	2.20 sec	
*Spin Down Time*   3.34 sec

*Load/Eject Times* 

(*KY03:*)
*Load Time*	1.16 sec	
*Eject Time*	0.95 sec	
*Recognition Time*  10.63 sec

(*KY04:*)
*Load Time*	1.17 sec	
*Eject Time*	0.95 sec	
*Recognition Time*  10.72 sec


*Test II: Test with CD-ROM*
Disc Media used: Data CD [Type: CAV]
Disc quality:
*img116.imageshack.us/img116/5784/sonydvdrwdru800aky0328qu.png

*Seek Times*

(*KY03:*)
*Random*	126 ms	
*1/3*	135 ms	
*Full*   210 ms

(*KY04:*)
*Random*	128 ms	
*1/3*	137 ms	
*Full*  215 ms

*CPU Usage* 

(*KY03:*)
*1X*	1 %	
*2X*	2 %	
*4X*	5 %	
*8X*   8 %

(*KY04:*)
*1X*	1 %	
*2X*	2 %	
*4X*	5 %	
*8X*    9 %

*Interface* 

(*KY03:*)
*Burst Rate* 32.88 MB/sec

(*KY04:*)
*Burst Rate*  33 MB/sec

*Spin Up/Down Times* 

(*KY03:*)
*Spin Up Time*	1.87 sec	
*Spin Down Time*  3.05 sec

(*KY04:*)
*Spin Up Time*	1.86 sec	
*Spin Down Time*   3.04 sec

*Load/Eject Times* 

(*KY03:*)
*Load Time*	1.17 sec	
*Eject Time*	0.94 sec	
*Recognition Time*  9.85 sec

(*KY04:*)
*Load Time*	1.17 sec	
*Eject Time*	0.94 sec	
*Recognition Time*  10.16 sec


So, the difference in performance is clear.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 13, 2005)

leave alone dru 800a drive .......

benq dw 1640 is the currently the best . 

now the question arises is it available in india?

lets see if  i can get my hands on one next week at lamington road , mumbai . if any one has got this benq drive from mumbai then pls let me know with the price too .. 

cheers


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 13, 2005)

leave alone dru 800a drive .......

benq dw 1640 is the currently the best . 

now the question arises is it available in india?

lets see if  i can get my hands on one next week at lamington road , mumbai . if any one has got this benq drive from mumbai then pls let me know with the price too .. 

cheers


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 13, 2005)

There will be variations in performance between firmware. usually it is to fix some bugs they will slow it down. Other times it is to increase performance to speed it up. Sometimes they will just plain remove options that used to be there before.  These SONY DRU-800A and Lite-ON SOHW - 1693S are identical hard ware with slightly different firmware. If you want a much faster drive get the liteon firmware. If you want a much more reliable drive use the sony firmware.


----------

